# First handgun for a large handed lefty, so far no help at 2 local shops



## FTLOSM (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi all,

I am the kinda person who likes to research things before I get into a hobby or purchase, and when I decided I wanted to buy a handgun the first thing I wanted to do was look into a class on proper safety and handling. I already have a large rifle / gun safe but no gun (I use it for important papers and stuff) but having 2 kids the safe is something I am happy to have.

I do plan on attending a local shops handgun basics class and renting something to use during the class, but have a few questions on what I should be considering.

I have large hands, big guy and also I am left handed, I am looking for a handgun that would mainly be used for target shooting (for fun not competition) and to be stored in the safe at home for self defense altho I doubt it would be shot in this manner, I do feel locking it up in the safe is the ONLY way to go with 2 kids.

My questions come in as to what models you guys think I should look into knowing I am a lefty and have big hands. I am leaning towards a 9mm vs a revolver, but after 2 visits locally to shops I am more confused than before I went in...

At the first shop the guy seemed put off by my questions, made me feel like I was wasting his time, and within 3 mins he asked if I was going to buy a gun which i was turned off by so i said not today and within a few mins I was on my way out the door. 

The second shop wasn't much help either just kept trying to push a large taurus revolver when I explained I was considering a 9mm I was told for home defense that wouldn't do and that a revolver was the first gun I should buy anyways...

I did hear about one place about an hr away (read some good online reviews of it) I am HOPING will take the time to work with me on just the feel and differences in the guns and they say they have rentals available too, so I really hope after the hour drive they turn out to not be so jerky as the first two places I went.

Guess I am just kinda frustrated as a new person wanting to ask a few questions and get advice that I was not even addressed as a customer but looked at as if I was bugging them, I did have cash and my visa in pocket and I will tell ya if I had the right person spend just a bit of time explaining and showing me the differences I probably would have bought a gun from that person.

Do I really need something larger than a 9mm for home defense? I am thinking it will be used 99.99999% at the range anyways just interested in doing some casual target shooting and such, but if I ever did really need it for the home and did have time to unlock, load and aim it would the 9mm (if aimed well) do anything for me, I gotta think it sure would but guess I just felt like I wasn't accepted at either place and it bugged me so obviously my questions weren't even addressed much less answered.

I live about an hour north / northwest of Detroit if anyone happens to have some input on a good local shop i should visit.

Thanks for any help or advise on what to look at, my original thoughts were to look at a Ruger SR9 and a Glock 9mm but am not even sure on that now due to being told the 9mm won't be enough, that a revolver should be my first gun, and much less not even getting to hold or shoot anything, ughh...


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The 9mm will be plenty. If you're not looking for carry, just home and range stick with full size guns like the Glock 17. The HK USP 9mm has a nice big grip to hang on to as well and is ambidextrous. The Gen 4 Glock 17s have a reversible mag catch for you wrong handed people. 

A Sig 226 might be a good option as well. The M&P9 might be another good choice, make sure you try one with the large palm swell installed.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Look at the Stoeger Cougar.

Stoeger Industries is a subsidiary of Beretta. The Stoeger Cougars are made in Turkey using the same machinery that Beretta used to make the original Cougars. It is every bit the quality of the Beretta. The Stoeger 8000 in 9mm is identical to the Beretta Cougar L Type P (Cougar L slide, lighter barrel and beveled slide, but with a full-length magazine). The Cougar is a great gun for the money.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Go to a gun show.
That's the place to look and fondle

AFS


----------



## timbo813 (Aug 24, 2010)

A gun show would be a good idea as was already mentioned. 

I would look very hard at the Glock 17 or Smith and Wesson M&P9. The SR9 is a good gun but IMO it's a small step down from the other two. These are both 9mm pistols that are adaptable for lefties. 

9mm is definitely what you should get for the uses you descibed. Spend a little money on some good hollowpoint ammo and 9mm will be almost as good as anything else. Add in the fact that it's easier to shoot quickly and accurately (due to less recoil) and it's much cheaper than anything but a 22 and 9mm would definitely be best for you. Many police departments and industry professionals are switching back to 9mm these days because the self defense rounds are much better than they used to be. Many of them use speer gold dots in 124 grain but there are other good ones as well.

Edited to add: A revolver would also be a good choice for the uses you described. Something like a Ruger GP100 with a 4" barrel would be nice. This is a 357 magnum but any 357 mag can also shoot 38 specials. I think revolvers are easier to be accurate with if you are shooting slow. They are also nice because they are simple to operate. But, 38's are more expensive than 9mm and 357's are much more. When deciding whether to get a revolver or auto you should get whichever you like more.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I happen to be partial to the M&P series by Smith and Wesson. I have owned and shot (a bunch) M&P 9, 40, 45 and 45c since shortly after they were introduced. They have all performed very well which is why I still own them after 4 years and 30 to 40 thousand rounds fired. 

The M&P's come with 3 different size grip inserts. If you try them be certain to try with the large grip. They are shipped with a medium size installed so don't just try what is on the rack. A decent gun store will allow you to try the different sizes.

The 45 grip is a bit larger than 9. 357Sig or 40. You may find it fits your hand better than the others. Ammo will be a bit more expensive but the gun will fit a large hand much better.

M&P's are ambidextrous so being a lefty is not a problem.

Good luck with whatever you decide on.

Edit: 45 recoil is no more objectionable than 9MM. You will get used to either without much difficulty.


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

FTLSOM - welcome to the forum from a fellow leftie!

I'll go ahead and chime in with my own 2 cents on your questions. First of all, 9mm will do a good job for home defense - be sure to choose an appropriate round for self-defense as you'll want to use FMJ (Full Metal Jacket) range ammo for practice and range fun. You'll also find that, relatively speaking, 9mm is pretty economical round as far as centerfire cartridges are concerned.

As for pistols, your best course of action is to handle (and hopefully shoot) as many as you can. You'll find that they all feel different and really, no one can tell you what pistol will feel right to you. I would also recommend that before you buy a pistol, that you research it with an eye towards reliability, quality, etc. That said, you'll find that pistols like the Glock, M&P, and Beretta, for instance, are all high-quality pistols that you could feel comfortable with for home defense use. 

As far as being a leftie, some companies produce ambidextrous or at least leftie-friendly pistols. That usually means at least an ambi safety and/or de-cocker. Some pistols also allow for the magazine release to be reversed. With all of that said, my first pistol was a Glock 19 and I've learned to run the controls (magazine release and slide lock) with my left hand. 

Good luck in your search for a new pistol.


----------



## C1 (Sep 25, 2010)

You mentioned you are left handed. Are you right or left eye dominant? If you are not sure, here is link that can help you determine your dominant eye.
Determining your Dominant Eye

If you are right eye dominant, you can shoot left handed and move your head over to use the right eye for aiming. Something to consider if you are right eye dominant is learning to shoot right handed. Most handguns and accessories are made for right handed shooters.

For a 9mm, I would look for one with a double stack magazine (thicker to help accommodate your large hands) and approved for +P ammunition.

With your large hands, you may want to look at a 45 ACP as mentioned earlier. Be aware there is 45 ACP and 45 GAP. I do not recommend the 45 GAP (ammo hard to find, expensive and limited selection).

As with any firearm, find one that works well with your natural point of aim. The grip angle is different on different models.


----------

